

The 'Wat' talk for CodeMash 2012 explained - MaggiePlusPlus
http://onze.posterous.com/the-wat-talk-for-codemash-2012-explained

======
MaggiePlusPlus
This is the talk that the post explains that was given at CodeMash 2012
<https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat>

